# Pittwater - Squidding 20/12



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to try and stock up on some squid for the kings this summer so I thought I'd do a bit of squid fishing on the western shores of Pittwater Thursday morning. Will probaby also drift around the deep holes off Clareville Beach before packing it in, as I've scored a few reasonable fish there before.

Will be launching from Clareville Beach probably about 6 am. Anyone welcome to join.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn fine idea Eric, wish I could join you, hope the red weed has cleared up!

Don't forget to take some slugs for the Tailor!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Dan,

Was there a couple of weeks ago in the stinkboat and got 2 really big calamari and dropped a couple of arrows, the weed was ok then, I hope it hasn't gotten worse.

Roberta 
I bring some ziplock bags and ice with me so they get whacked into the bag and iced down immediately without touching any fresh water. They seem to keep pretty well that way for several months.


----------

